# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  Infinity Best 1.24.2 ready to Download

## mohamed73

*BEST v1.24.2* 
- Infineon XG213 flashing improved
- Infineon XG110 log reading was broken, fixed
- Added Variant cert recover (N73 security repair) on Restore CCC/HWC 
- RdKey option was broken on some models, fixed 
Other 
- Automatic selection of the highest firmware version available
- File filters on manual flash file selecting added
- STOP function on flashing should work proper on FBUS ( JAF/UFS )
- Selftest reference updated
- Ini updated, adden new models
- some minor changes 			 		   
Make Sure u have installed 1.24 and 1.24.1 already installed  
Download 1.24.2 and extract in *C:\InfinityBox\BEST* 
Download Link
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Br 
Infinity Team

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا حبيبى محمد بس خلى لينا حاجة معاك هههههههههه مثبت لفترة

----------


## narosse27

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## محمد الحلواني

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## houarihanout

جيد مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------

